
Show HN: Lip Reading – Who Said What? Answered by Deep Learning - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/3D-convolutional-Audio-Visual
======
Heye1987
How deep learning can do it? That's fascinating!

~~~
irsina
It's a data driven approach on how to match between audio and video streams!

------
Landid
That's interesting! Good job

~~~
irsina
Thanks

------
Barathand
Looks like deep learning solves everything these days!

~~~
irsina
Looks like it! lol!

